# [gelöst] profile 2007

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Wie kann ich von 2006.1 auf 2007 umsteigen?

```
rm /etc/make.profilerm /etc/make.profile && ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop/ /etc/make.profile
```

 ist i.O

```
rm /etc/make.profilerm /etc/make.profile && ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007/desktop/ /etc/make.profile
```

 !!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

[/code]Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue May 01, 2007 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

Ein kurzer Blick in /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/ hätte das Problem gelöst.. 2007 != 2007.0  :Wink: 

Tipst du wirklich immer die ganzen Pfade ab? Gibt doch tab completion, dann passiert sowas auch nicht.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Dies funktioniert auch so:

eselect profile list (zeigt das gewählte und die verfügbaren Profile an)

und dann

eselect profile set [Nummer] ausführen, um ein Profil auszuwählen.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Wed May 02, 2007 6:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurt

hallo,

ich verstehe euren aufwand nicht!

warum benutzt ihr nicht eselect wie vernünftige user?

gruss

kurt

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

MfG

----------

## Louisdor

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Ein kurzer Blick in /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/ hätte das Problem gelöst.. 2007 != 2007.0 

 Hm, bei mir gibt es die 2007 gar nicht, ausser im dev Verzeichnis.

Doch, das wird ja nicht das passende Profil sein?

```
amd64x2 ~ # ll /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/

insgesamt 64K

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4,0K 11. Mär 12:36 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4,0K 21. Feb 00:06 ..

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  124 11. Mär 12:36 2006.0

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   99 12. Feb 17:36 2006.1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  17K  8. Mär 20:35 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   40  8. Mär 20:35 dev

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2,0K 23. Feb 22:05 make.defaults

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  425 16. Okt 2006  package.mask

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   18 11. Apr 2006  packages

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  146 16. Feb 13:36 package.use.force

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2,3K  2. Mär 15:36 package.use.mask

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    3  9. Jun 2006  parent

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2,3K 24. Sep 2006  profile.bashrc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2,9K 10. Mär 16:06 use.mask

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  255  9. Nov 2005  virtuals

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  124 28. Feb 2006  vserver

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Mein letzter Sync war heute Vormittag.

```
amd64x2 ~ # eselect profile show

Current make.profile symlink:

  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1

amd64x2 ~ #
```

```
amd64x2 ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1 *

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   hardened/amd64

  [6]   hardened/amd64/multilib

  [7]   selinux/amd64/2006.1

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Wie komme ich denn jetzt zum Profile 2007?

(Ich muss vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich paludis verwende.)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## misterjack

 *kurt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> warum benutzt ihr nicht eselect wie vernünftige user?
> 
> 

 

Ich versteh nicht, warum du andere als unvernünftig bezeichnest.  Ob man eselect oder (ohne einen Fehler zu machen) den Symlink setzt, ist doch scheißegal und hat nix mit Vernünftigkeit zu tun.

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

Hallo,

wo finde ich denn eine erklaerung, was der unterschied zwischen  default-linux/x86/2007.0 und default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop ist?

und muss man noch irgendetwas beachten, nachdem man das profile gearndert hat? ich bilde mir ein beim letzten mal war da noch irgendwas...

----------

## musv

```

cd /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/

diff make.defaults desktop/make.defaults

< # We build stage1 against this

< STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

< 

< # These USE flags are what is common between the various sub-profiles. Stages 2

< # and 3 are built against these, so be careful what you add.

< USE="acl cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly unicode"

---

> USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

```

Kurz und knapp: Unterschiedliche voreingestellte USE-Flags

Beachten mußt du, daß sich Deine USE-Flags mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ändern. Also wenn du nicht aufpaßt, hast du nach dem Profilwechsel eine ganze Menge von USE-Flags, die du eigentlich gar nicht haben wolltest. Und vielleicht werden auch einige fehlen, die du eigentlich schon drin hattest. Aber das bemerkst du dann spätestens, wenn irgendwas nicht mehr funktioniert.

Und um das geeignet überprüfen zu können, gibt es u.a. diese tolle Script (useflags.tar.gz):

http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

oki, dank dir.

ob sich fuer mich relevante use-flags geaendert habe, sollte ich ja daran erkennen, ob mein bildschirm nach einem  emerge -pvuDN world gruenlich zu schimmern beginnt

EDIT: und das tat er auch.

"acl" und "kerberos" wechselt von - nach +

und

"ppds" von + nach -

...was ich alles mittels ufed wieder berichtigt habe

----------

## ConiKost

Warum wird eigentlich über eselect das "server" profil nicht angeboten?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *kurt wrote:*   
> 
> warum benutzt ihr nicht eselect wie vernünftige user?
> 
>  
> ...

 

bis vor kurzem wussten einige auch nicht, dass das so einfach mit eselect geht

(ich z.B.   :Wink:   )

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bis vor kurzem wussten einige auch nicht, dass das so einfach mit eselect geht
> 
> (ich z.B.    )

 

Sehe ich genau so...

Mir ist eselect bisher überall nur in Zusammenhang mit OpenGL begegnet (eselect opengl set nvidia z.B.).

Dass sich damit auch die Java-vm, sowie das java-nsplugin, timidity++-patches, Profile und noch einiges mehr umstellen lässt habe ich erst bemerkt, als ich eselect mal ohne irgend welche Befehle in einer user-shell eingegeben habe...

----------

## bladus

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Warum wird eigentlich über eselect das "server" profil nicht angeboten?

 

Bei mir wird es ebenfalls nicht angezeigt, zumindest auf dem x86 rechner nicht - auf dem amd64 ist alles okay

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Roadrunner olaf # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop *

  [7]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/server

  [9]   hardened/amd64

  [10]  hardened/amd64/multilib

  [11]  selinux/amd64/2006.1
```

----------

## ConiKost

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Roadrunner olaf # eselect profile list
> 
> ...

 

Hier  :Wink:  Mein x86 ... da wird es NICHT angezeigt ...

```
conikost@BlackBox ~ $ eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/x86/2006.1

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das glaube ich dir. Weiter oben war ja auch ein ähnlicher Thread. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich etliche "unstabile" Sachen verwende.

----------

## dertobi123

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Warum wird eigentlich über eselect das "server" profil nicht angeboten?

 

Weil es nicht in /usr/portage/profiles/profiles.desc enthalten ist ... ob das jetzt allerdings ein Bug oder eher Feature ist ...

----------

## ConiKost

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Das glaube ich dir. Weiter oben war ja auch ein ähnlicher Thread. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich etliche "unstabile" Sachen verwende.

 

NeNE  :Wink:  Mein komplettes System ist ~x86 (testing) ... ^^

Ich denke ma, das Profil gilt wohl als testing ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Das glaube ich dir. Weiter oben war ja auch ein ähnlicher Thread. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich etliche "unstabile" Sachen verwende. 
> 
> NeNE  Mein komplettes System ist ~x86 (testing) ... ^^
> 
> Ich denke ma, das Profil gilt wohl als testing ...

 

ich nutze hier auch testing, das profil wird wohl noch in der testphase sein oder die devs haben es noch nicht in den portage-tree eingepflegt (vergessen?), amd64 ist ja eh die bessere server platform als x86 ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Wie komme ich denn jetzt zum Profile 2007?
> 
> (Ich muss vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich paludis verwende.)
> 
> 

 

Paludis hat sein eigenes Handling der Profile.Einfach in /etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf den profiles-Eintrag ändern auf z.B:

```
profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop
```

Für zusätzliche Overlays ist in den entsprechenden .conf-Dateien evtl auch ein solcher Eintrag vorzunehmen.Einfacher ist es natürlich in den $Overlay.conf's ein 

```
master_repository = gentoo
```

einzutragen und den "profiles =" Eintrag zu deaktivieren oder löschen. Dann wird das von der gentoo.conf übernommen.

Danach dann einfach 

```
paludis -i --dl-reinstall if-use-changed world
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   Wie komme ich denn jetzt zum Profile 2007?
> 
> (Ich muss vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich paludis verwende.)
> 
>  
> ...

 

aha!

danke, john.doe, ich hab mich die ganze zeit schon gewundert, warum paludis nicht die gleichen use-flags / abweichende use-flags benutzt   :Laughing: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*    *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Das glaube ich dir. Weiter oben war ja auch ein ähnlicher Thread. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich etliche "unstabile" Sachen verwende. 
> 
> NeNE  Mein komplettes System ist ~x86 (testing) ... ^^
> 
> Ich denke ma, das Profil gilt wohl als testing ... 
> ...

 

Nur wenn der Home Server kein x64 ist, wirds schwer  :Very Happy: 

----------

